# Engine dress-up



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

I've seen the engine covers painted on some other Altimas. I was just wondering, how do you do that? Do you use regular spary paint or do you have to have some kind of high heat restient stuff? This something I think I might want to do. Is it worth it? Thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its worth it if you take your time with it and use the right paint.http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=103726
http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=104164


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

powder coating rocks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how many rocks have you powder coated fred?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *how many rocks have you powder coated fred? *


lmao
rofl
justin, you are a funny dude, man!


----------



## J89sentra (Apr 7, 2003)

lmao you get higher off them rocks!


----------

